# Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht



## s_mcclain (7. September 2014)

*Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Moin!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Netzteil für ein BüroServerPC, der im 24/7 Betrieb läuft.
Es sollte also möglichst lange halten, und Ausfallsicher sein.

Eckdaten:
Xeon E3-1246v3
1x SSD
2x HDD
Keine Grafikkarte


Danke


EDIT: Preis ist zweitrangig.
Hatte ans E10 gedacht oder http://geizhals.de/enermax-platimax-500w-atx-2-4-epm500awt-a692473.html


----------



## tsd560ti (7. September 2014)

Ein E10/400 würde sicherlich sehr gut passen und der Lüfter ist langlebig,  allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man es 5Jahre lang 24/7 anlassen kann oder es eher verschlissen ist.


----------



## s_mcclain (7. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Daher mein Fred hier. Es wird doch sicherlich Netzteile geben, welche so etwas i.d.r. aushalten oder etwas nicht?


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (7. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

hm... Es gibt doch bestimmt so Servernetzteile, die ja für 24/7 Betrieb ausgelegt sind... Bei den BQ NTs bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die wirklich für 24/7 sind...


----------



## s_mcclain (7. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Und kennt sich in dem Bereich Server Netzteile jemand aus ?



Wie sieht es mit 10/6 Betrieb aus? Also normale Bürozeiten sag ich mal. Kann man bei einem derartigen PC bedenkenlos zum E10-400 greifen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Das haben bei mir schon ganz andere NTs schadlos überstanden ( 12 - 14 / 7 ). Für so ein Vorhaben wären 300W mehr als ausreichend, alles darüber wäre schon ziemlich ineffizient


----------



## duke999 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*



s_mcclain schrieb:


> Und kennt sich in dem Bereich Server Netzteile jemand aus ?
> 
> 
> 
> Wie sieht es mit 10/6 Betrieb aus? Also normale Bürozeiten sag ich mal. Kann man bei einem derartigen PC bedenkenlos zum E10-400 greifen?



Gibt genug Zocker die solche Spielzeiten erreichen. Also warum eine spezielles Netzteil? Gibts sowas überhaupt?!

Und du brauchst keine 500 Watt. So ein Office-Rechner ohne Graka braucht doch nicht mehr wie 200 Watt. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## s_mcclain (7. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Und kannst du/ihr mir ein ATX Netzteil ( ATX da es ja ins Gehäuse passen muss ) bis 200W oder 300W Empfehlen, das solche On-Zeiten aushält?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Ich hatte so etwas schon mit billigen NTs erreicht, generell wäre die 300W Klasse mehr als ausreichend


----------



## duke999 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*



s_mcclain schrieb:


> Und kannst du/ihr mir ein ATX Netzteil ( ATX da es ja ins Gehäuse passen muss ) bis 200W oder 300W Empfehlen, das solche On-Zeiten aushält?



Ich behaupte mal, dass jedes wertige Netzeil ein Dauerbetrieb aushält. Aber eine Empfehlung für 200-300 Watt-NT kann ich dir leider nicht geben.


----------



## ActiveX (7. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Ich werf nochmal das Super Flower Golden Green HX 350W ATX 2.3 (SF-350P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in die Runde.
Das sollte deinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden und ist zudem noch etwas effizienter...


----------



## Abductee (7. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Nimm ein E9 400W. 80+ Gold, ein langlebiger Lüfter und halbwegs anständige Caps.
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.4 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ausfallsicherheit bekommst du nur durch zwei Netzteile redundant + USV.


----------



## Gast20180210 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Nochmal zur Beruhigung,
in den Kanzleien wo mein Vater als Admin arbeitet, laufen die Server (24/7) auch ALLE mit Standard Netzteilen und das seit jahren ohne Probleme!

LG ThePcSwagTogether


----------



## s_mcclain (7. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Top. Danke Leute. Dann wird entweder das L8-300 oder E10-400 reinkommen. Mal sehen.
Das L8 ist ja im Grunde auch kein schlechtes Gerät.


----------



## Gast20180210 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Dafür ist das Forum doch da!  Nimm als Alternative zum E10 anstatt dem L8 aber lieber das S7, wirklich besser ist das Pure Power nun wirklich nicht und außerdem ist es günstiger.

P.S. nur der Lüfter im L8 wäre wirklich hochwertiger und langlebiger.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*



CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Bei den BQ NTs bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die wirklich für 24/7 sind...


 
Und warum sollten BeQuiet Netzteile nicht für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet sein?


----------



## Jimini (8. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Da ein Server in einem Büro ohnehin die meiste Zeit nichts zu tun hat, dürfte die Belastung für das Netzteil nicht nennenswert sein. Wenn man ab und an das Innere des Gehäuses reinigt und von Staub befreit, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Ein ordentliches Markennetzteil wird also absolut ausreichend sein - wenn die Ausfallsicherheit ein kritischer Faktor ist, sollte man sich ohnehin Gedanken über Redundanz machen.

Ich setze seit über 5 Jahre auf Netzteile von be quiet und hatte auch in meinen Dauerlauf-Kisten (Uptimes von teilweise über 400 Tagen) bislang NIE Probleme damit.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Da muss ich nur ein paar alte Rechner anschauen die noch auf Pentium 4 Basis sind. Also OEM Rechner.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat einen von 2000 und den nutzt er als Server für seine Webseite. Das Teil läuft seit 2000 praktisch ununterbrochen.
Wenn ich nicht irre ist da ein Lite On 350 Watt Gerät drin.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*



ThePcSwagTogether schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Beruhigung,
> in den Kanzleien wo mein Vater als Admin arbeitet, laufen die Server (24/7) auch ALLE mit Standard Netzteilen und das seit jahren ohne Probleme!



Na das iss doch mal ne Aussage ... Schau mal hier, dass sind alles "Standard"-Netzteile. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich maximal 10% von denen trauen würde 

Wüsstest du welche Netzteile das sind die in den Rechnern laufen, dann hättest du beispielsweise genau die Informationen gehabt, die der TE eigentlich wollte


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Das sind sicher OEM Rechner.
Also sind da wahrscheinlich Delta, FSP, Lite On usw. Netzteile verbaut.
sofern man nichts an der Hardware ändert halten die auch sehr lange.


----------



## Gast20180210 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Na das iss doch mal ne Aussage ... Schau mal hier, dass sind alles "Standard"-Netzteile. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich maximal 10% von denen trauen würde
> 
> Wüsstest du welche Netzteile das sind die in den Rechnern laufen, dann hättest du beispielsweise genau die Informationen gehabt, die der TE eigentlich wollte



Ja, schon klar, ich meinte halt einfach nur keine besonderen Server Netzteile!  Meistens Enermax und be quiet! Mittelklasse NTs.


----------



## eXquisite (8. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Aber LiteON ist auch nochmal ein anderes Kaliber als FSP, leider sieht man die so selten  Dennoch solltest du mit dem BQ gut bedient sein.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Ich kenne genug Aldi Rechner mit FSP Netzteilen die heute noch problemlos laufen.


----------



## xHaru (8. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug Aldi Rechner mit FSP Netzteilen die heute noch problemlos laufen.



15 Jahre altes Delta-Netzteil. Und das läuft heute noch.  Aldi-Rechner halt


----------



## eXquisite (8. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*



> 15 Jahre altes Delta-Netzteil. Und das läuft heute noch.  Aldi-Rechner halt



Aldi verbaut Delta?


----------



## xHaru (9. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Aldi verbaut Delta?



Vor ca. 15 Jahren, Jap. Mittlerweile aber nur noch FSP glaube ich


----------



## tsd560ti (9. September 2014)

Ich hab auch nur wenigamperige 2Rail vin FSP gesehen.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Aldi verbaut Delta?


 
Aldi hat schon alles verbaut. Je nach dem wer wie viele Stück für welchen Preis liefern kann.
Ich habe schon Delta, FSP, Lite On und HEC gesehen.


----------



## eXquisite (10. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für Dauerbetrieb gesucht*

Ich hab nur die letzten 3 gesehen.


----------

